# [Aporte] Circuito para detectar la cantidad de interruptores cerrados



## MrCarlos (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola

Aqui les dejo un circuito que pudiera ser util para varios integrantes de este foro.
se trata de una descripción de un circuito que nos indicará en un Display de 7 segmentos la cantidad de Switch's(Interruptores) cerrados.

Espero les sea de utilidad

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2013)

*! Gracias por el aporte ¡*, interesante aplicación.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola 

El diseño que adjunto en el .ZIP es para un sistema de votación.
Solo tiene 2 opciones SI o NO y es para 6 participantes en la votación.
Digamos una familia: el Papá dice, Quieren ir al cine ?
Luego a votar por SI o NO.

Se podría hacer para más opciones y/o más participantes.
Quieren ir al cine O al parque ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## YeNaL (Ene 31, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> El diseño que adjunto en el .ZIP es para un sistema de votación.
> Solo tiene 2 opciones SI o NO y es para 6 participantes en la votación.
> ...



Hola MrCarlos
Mira, te comento, el circuito de votacion que has puesto donde lo has visto? es que tengo que hacer un sistema igual que ese pero con 8 interruptores, para ver lo que tengo que comprar de componentes. es que la foto no se ve muy bien, por eso te decia
no sabes cuanto me hacia falta este circuitoooo
Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola YeNaL

Por Qué no ves(abres) el ZIP que está en el mensaje que estás citando ??
En el .DOC que está comprimido en ese .ZIP se explica como hacerlo para que te sirva.

En ese mismo .ZIP está el circuito desarrollado con el simulador ISIS de Proteus el cual puedes desempacar y echarle un vistazo asiéndolo tan grande como te lo permita el simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## YeNaL (Feb 1, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola YeNaL
> 
> Por Qué no ves(abres) el ZIP que está en el mensaje que estás citando ??
> En el .DOC que está comprimido en ese .ZIP se explica como hacerlo para que te sirva.
> ...



ya!! todo solucionado, ya lo he abierto con el Isis, Muchas gracias!!!


----------

